# Ólafur Arnalds Stratus — Available To Pre-order



## Spitfire Team (Mar 16, 2020)

Fusing the power of technology with the organic beauty and emotion of the piano, Stratus is a vast, dynamic new instrument that will add depth, movement, and colour to your music. A groundbreaking innovation – made in collaboration with BAFTA-winning Icelandic composer and producer Ólafur Arnalds – this versatile, multidimensional tool bends space and time through an intricate network of polyrhythmic piano performances. Awe-inspiring patterns and atmospheric clouds of harmonic refractions swell and die away at your fingertips, unfolding based on what you play and instantly sparking new ideas.

Releasing Thursday 19th March 2020. 





Now available to Pre-Order. Save an extra 5% off the introductory price for every Ólafur Arnalds library you already own. Introductory offer ends April 9th, 2020.


----------



## Technostica (Mar 16, 2020)

I can live without toilet paper and pasta but I was getting worried that there might not be a new hybrid piano until the autumn. 
I can breathe more easily now. 
All roads lead to the Spitfire servers. 
Must obey.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 16, 2020)

And then there's Impact Soundworks' Shreddage 3 Stratus. Not confusing at all 


I do wonder, though, what exactly is "groundbreaking innovation" here?


----------



## Technostica (Mar 16, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> And then there's Impact Soundworks' Shreddage 3 Stratus. Not confusing at all


There's a Fender Rhodes and a Fender Stratocaster.
People don't confuse them.


----------



## redlester (Mar 16, 2020)

There's also stratus clouds. Cloud?! It's a front for a cloud-based subscription service!! 
(Had to get that in, as this is the first Spitfire product for a long time where I've not seen that said yet).

That's a gorgeous trailer video. After the one for Neo, maybe Spitfire should just say to hell with it and go into production of artistic travelogues. Once we're all allowed to travel again, of course.


----------



## ism (Mar 16, 2020)

Speak of the devil. I was just hoping - maybe ‘longing’ would be a better word - for exactly this library yesterday on this thread:





Instruments That Don’t Need ANOTHER Library Option


Pianos. Just stop it everyone, with the pianos. How many piano libraries already exist? Free ones, paid ones, deals on ones. It never ends. This seems like the biggest cop-out of a library to create these days. What instruments are you just done with seeing new iterations of? 🧐🤦‍♂️😂




vi-control.net


----------



## harmaes (Mar 16, 2020)

ism said:


> Speak of the devil. I was just hoping - maybe ‘longing’ would be a better word - for exactly this library yesterday on this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’m not sure yet how much control there is over the pianos and synths in the library?


----------



## ism (Mar 16, 2020)

harmaes said:


> I’m not sure yet how much control there is over the pianos and synths in the library?


Some of the (non Spitfire) videos for Olafur’s re:member album discuss what more or less looks like exactly this set up and how it was programmed, so I’m assuming it’s basically the pianos from that album implemented in Kontakt, or something thereabouts . 

In retrospect, an obvious Next Ólafur library, now that the re:member tour is complete and he’s moved on to new music himself.

Still, a solo string library in style of OACE, or OACE vol II with legatos (though arguably NEO approximates this) or six or seven other Olafur libraries off the top of my head would have been just as obvious.

Some amazing solo strings on that record also, orchestrated by Viktor who also orchestrated OACE though, just saying


----------



## ism (Mar 16, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> I do wonder, though, what exactly is "groundbreaking innovation" here?


 I think it’s that they it sounds really, amazingly good.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Mar 16, 2020)

I’m pretty sure this is based off Olafurs tech, you see a short glimpse in this clip. Something to do with remote controlling his pianos 

Very tempted though, love the OA series of libraries!


----------



## Vastman (Mar 16, 2020)

Nice extra discount for us Olafur lovers.. $211 makes it doable with the bit I have left after stocking up on essentials last month... Sounds like a wonderful meloncoly tool for these challenging times... We are all fortunate to have music to hunker down with! 

In the cart awaiting more info


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 16, 2020)

Spitfire Team said:


> Fusing the power of technology with the organic beauty and emotion of the piano, Stratus is a vast, dynamic new instrument that will add depth, movement, and colour to your music. A groundbreaking innovation – made in collaboration with BAFTA-winning Icelandic composer and producer Ólafur Arnalds – this versatile, multidimensional tool bends space and time through an intricate network of polyrhythmic piano performances. Awe-inspiring patterns and atmospheric clouds of harmonic refractions swell and die away at your fingertips, unfolding based on what you play and instantly sparking new ideas.
> 
> Releasing Thursday 19th March 2020.
> 
> ...





Can you tell us what strings were used in this trailer? Thanks!


----------



## khollister (Mar 16, 2020)

Probably in for this (my price is $224 since I own a couple OA libs) but I'll wait for some more info/demos.

Probably sell a ton if they threw in a month's supply of TP with it


----------



## harmaes (Mar 16, 2020)

ism said:


> Some of the (non Spitfire) videos for Olafur’s re:member album discuss what more or less looks like exactly this set up and how it was programmed, so I’m assuming it’s basically the pianos from that album implemented in Kontakt, or something thereabouts .




I’m aware of the mechanism of the original Stratus plugin and how it controls both Yamaha pianos from Olafur. There even is a website about it: https://stratuspianos.is/
Heavyocity Ascend and Noire Particles have similar controls which have similarities with Euclidean patterns. From what I can tell this instrument has more control over patterns which can also be played on Korg / Juno instruments.

I’m wondering how much control you have over the instruments themselves. Stratus could’ve also been implemented as something like a midi generator without any sounds that you could connect to your own pianos and synths.

The doubts I have about this library is that you’re basically a copycat of Olafur where I’d prefer to have my own sound. Maybe there are options to use other samples / libraries or output midi.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Mar 16, 2020)

Side note, on the SA website why are these so damn blurry?


----------



## ism (Mar 16, 2020)

harmaes said:


> I’m aware of the mechanism of the original Stratus plugin and how it controls both Yamaha pianos from Olafur. There even is a website about it: https://stratuspianos.is/
> Heavyocity Ascend and Noire Particles have similar controls which have similarities with Euclidean patterns. From what I can tell this instrument has more control over patterns which can also be played on Korg / Juno instruments.
> 
> I’m wondering how much control you have over the instruments themselves. Stratus could’ve also been implemented as something like a midi generator without any sounds that you could connect to your own pianos and synths.
> ...



Cool. I see what you mean.

I do think there's a very particular nuance to this that I don't hear with Noir particles though. And Ascend has a very Heavocity vibe to it. Which I like, but it's quite different. 


It's the same distinction I'd make between Heavocity, which is lovely, but it's a hybrid sound design library that can be pushed useful into an orchestral space. Whereas the Olafur libraries, especially OACE, are very much orchestral liberaries that can usefully be pushed into a hybrid space.

So I guess your question is how hybrid and sound designy?

In any even, I am excited for the very particular nuance of Stratus.


----------



## Brasart (Mar 16, 2020)

Naive me, thinking I wouldn't need any more librairies this year after NEO.


----------



## apollinaire (Mar 16, 2020)

I can't see whats is the full list of what's included for some reason, maybe its buggy at the moment.
I'm hoping its at not just waves/swarms and hope there is a decent multi-sampled full instrument to play along with the swarms/waves, ect


----------



## harmaes (Mar 16, 2020)

ism said:


> Cool. I see what you mean.
> 
> I do think there's a very particular nuance to this that I don't hear with Noir particles though. And Ascend has a very Heavocity vibe to it. Which I like, but it's quite different.
> 
> ...



I agree that this is a different library then the ones I mentioned. My intention was to mention that they have some similarities. From what I see now in the interface Stratus seems very unique and might provide unique combinations when combining settings/presets. 
The first song Doria Olafur created has a different pattern then other songs which hopefully is reflected in this library. During his live concert in Amsterdam the software was having issues which he fixed. 

I have all Olafur’s libraries from SF and use OACE AND OAE extensively. I somehow never use his felt piano because I prefer Noire and other libraries. Hopefully the piano sounds in Status reflect the recent work like re:member but also the piano in Snorri Hallgrimson Chasing the present which is Olafur’s piano which sounds great.


----------



## harmaes (Mar 16, 2020)

apollinaire said:


> I can't see whats is the full list of what's included for some reason, maybe its buggy at the moment.
> I'm hoping its at not just waves/swarms and hope there is a decent multi-sampled full instrument to play along with the swarms/waves, ect



I read this: 

Straight piano overlay — play straight piano on top of the evolving patterns


----------



## harmaes (Mar 16, 2020)

It’s also patterns only if I read this: 

Rather than sampling single notes, we made full recordings of multitudes of polyrhythmic patterns and textures performed by both pianos, triggered simultaneously by algorithms, carefully curated in collaboration with Ólafur. Recorded close using vintage KM83 and Coles microphones and pristine Millenia preamps, we have retained the beautiful resonances, and full dynamic and tonal range of his distinctive sounding pianos, brought to life by stunning technology.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 16, 2020)

Wheres the walkthrough?


----------



## rmoat (Mar 16, 2020)

Vastman said:


> Nice extra discount for us Olafur lovers.. $211 makes it doable with the bit I have left after stocking up on essentials last month... Sounds like a wonderful meloncoly tool for these challenging times... We are all fortunate to have music to hunker down with!
> 
> In the cart awaiting more info



Actually, if you own all of the the other Ólafur libraries, you can complete the Ólafur Collection and get it for $192. https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/olafur/


----------



## Technostica (Mar 16, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Wheres the walkthrough?


This is the first tease so the walk-through will come later.


----------



## Mannix (Mar 16, 2020)

if it = re:member = sold


----------



## merlinhimself (Mar 16, 2020)

sounds beautiful


----------



## JohannesR (Mar 16, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> I do wonder, though, what exactly is "groundbreaking innovation" here?


The “groundbreaking innovation” is that this library is a total game changer.


----------



## yiph2 (Mar 16, 2020)

Does anyone know why this is in Kontakt? Don't they use their own player?


----------



## ridgero (Mar 16, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Does anyone know why this is in Kontakt? Don't they use their own player?



Since every other Olafur library is still in Kontakt, it wouldn’t make any sense to separate it.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 17, 2020)

JohannesR said:


> The “groundbreaking innovation” is that this library is a total game changer.



Didn't we hear that many times already


----------



## Mornats (Mar 17, 2020)

I saw those two pianos when I went to see Olafur live as part of the re:member tour. They were set up before the start of the show (the support act I guess?) just playing away to themselves and I was enthralled by them. I'm looking forward to the walkthrough at the very least.


----------



## Iswhatitis (Mar 17, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> And then there's Impact Soundworks' Shreddage 3 Stratus. Not confusing at all
> 
> 
> I do wonder, though, what exactly is "groundbreaking innovation" here?


I guess you didn’t hear, they recorded this piano deep in the depths of the Atlantic 🌊 Ocean miles underneath the vast Icelandic Coast. They used the same submarine that accessed Titanic when they placed and recorded this never before heard piano and captured those chilling samples 🥶 A series of dolphins and sharks were used to engineer the mix, truly first of its kind recording. This is that iconic piano Ólafur used on his hit album Snorkeling with Icelandic Orcas (Snorkalandiiishe veeeth Icelandy Orcaschmorcas). A total game changer product that will forever reshape the landscape of VI because none of us need another simple straight forward piano. You do realize that the hope for the human race is all stemming from the frozen genius of Icelandic artistry.


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 17, 2020)

Technostica said:


> There's a Fender Rhodes and a Fender Stratocaster.


theirs a choir library called Genesis and a soft synth called Genesis as well. Shit happens, it doesn't matter, we have toilet paper!


----------



## EwigWanderer (Mar 17, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Didn't we hear that many times already



It’s like lottery. You use the same numbers over and over again so they have to work eventually.


----------



## ism (Mar 17, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Didn't we hear that many times already


It's not arrogant if it's true.


----------



## ism (Mar 17, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> I guess you didn’t hear, they recorded this piano deep in the depths of the Atlantic 🌊 Ocean miles underneath the vast Icelandic Coast. They used the same submarine that accessed Titanic when they placed and recorded this never before heard piano and captured those chilling samples 🥶 A series of dolphins and sharks were used to engineer the mix, truly first of its kind recording. This is that iconic piano Ólafur used on his hit album Snorkeling with Icelandic Orcas (Snorkalandiiishe veeeth Icelandy Orcaschmorcas). A total game changer product that will forever reshape the landscape of VI because none of us need another simple straight forward piano. You do realize that the hope for the human race is all stemming from the frozen genius of Icelandic artistry.


See, this is the funny think about these threads. People keep saying things supposedly with irony, and yet half of them are very possibly true (ie "game changing"), and the other half sound, well kind of awesome, if only they could be true ("Snorkelling with Icelandic Orcas")


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 17, 2020)

I'll try to put the usual SF hype aside for a moment. The general sound of this library is indeed beautiful and something that would very much fit my sonic taste. However, as usual, I immediately begin to wonder are there some Kontakt libraries in my collection as well as the other tools which I could use to "replicate" the sound and feel of these textures. I believe that this is quite possible, regardless of yet another "groundbreaking" SF concept behind this particular library. I'll watch some more detailed playthroughs when they arrive and keep Stratus somewhere on my radar, though I probably won't rush too much in getting it.


----------



## idematoa (Mar 17, 2020)

I just pre-ordered OLAFUR ARNALDS STRATUS this morning. I did not receive confirmation via mail from them.
I put a request on their support centre.


----------



## Technostica (Mar 17, 2020)

idematoa said:


> I just pre-ordered OLAFUR ARNALDS STRATUS this morning. I did not receive confirmation via mail from them.
> I put a request on their support centre.


Does the order show in your account online?


----------



## schrodinger1612 (Mar 17, 2020)

idematoa said:


> I just pre-ordered OLAFUR ARNALDS STRATUS this morning. I did not receive confirmation via mail from them.
> I put a request on their support centre.


It sometimes takes a while for them to process an order. Do check your junk folder just incase though


----------



## idematoa (Mar 17, 2020)

Nothing, no OAS on my account


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 17, 2020)

There appear to be (only) 3 presets that are actual playable piano:

PIANOS:
Stratus Piano - Centre
Stratus Piano - Left
Stratus Piano - Right

For me purchase will depend on the sound & specs of this instrument: ie if it's not as deeply sampled and tremendously tweakable tonewise as Noire then personally I would view the whole thing as just a gimmick. (Though falling into the "nice to have gimmick" genre.)


----------



## Technostica (Mar 17, 2020)

schrodinger1612 said:


> It sometimes takes a while for them to process an order.


Yes, that has happened with me also at times.


----------



## Mornats (Mar 17, 2020)

For those not in the UK (where Spitfire are based), our government has told us to start the social distancing thing, including working from home if we can. So I would expect some disruption from UK companies (and indeed most companies around the world at the moment). This may explain any delayed orders I guess.


----------



## Mornats (Mar 17, 2020)

idematoa said:


> I just pre-ordered OLAFUR ARNALDS STRATUS this morning. I did not receive confirmation via mail from them.
> I put a request on their support centre.



Also, I'm really looking forward to you getting your hands on this and supplying us with some nice ear-candy


----------



## khollister (Mar 17, 2020)

I just pulled the trigger on the OA bundle (already had OAT & OACE) and immediately got the confirmation email with both products listed (OAS & OAE). Waiting on the email telling me OAE is ready to download.

UPDATE: Received the ready for download email for OAE, so it appears things are operating normally at SA


----------



## zadillo (Mar 17, 2020)

Is the preorder price only available until it launches on Thursday? I’m leaning towards waiting to hear more user feedback on it


----------



## khollister (Mar 17, 2020)

zadillo said:


> Is the preorder price only available until it launches on Thursday? I’m leaning towards waiting to hear more user feedback on it



April 9th according to their FAQ


----------



## StillLife (Mar 17, 2020)

khollister said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the OA bundle (already had OAT & OACE) and immediately got the confirmation email with both products listed (OAS & OAE). Waiting on the email telling me OAE is ready to download.
> 
> UPDATE: Received the ready for download email for OAE, so it appears things are operating normally at SA


I also have OAT & OACE, and I am considering the bundle as well. It's only some 30 euro's more expensive than buying both libraries at 40% off in a sale. Only thing that would make it really cheaper is when the bundle goes 30% off, but I expect that will not happen before Christmas Wishlist 2020.
Unless Spitfire decides to take the current circumstances in the world into consideration and infuses some sonic happiness into our quarantine existance?


----------



## Iswhatitis (Mar 17, 2020)

ism said:


> See, this is the funny think about these thread. People keep saying thing supposedly with irony, and yet half of them are very possibly true (ie "game changing"), and the other half sound, well kind of awesome, if only they could be true ("Snorkelling with Icelandic Orcas")


I take it, you also didn’t get the memo?


----------



## Technostica (Mar 17, 2020)

This sounds bloody niche. 
I imagine it sounds great but how practical is it? 
I recall that their other vaguely Systems Music library didn't end up going down to well even though many loved the walk-through video. 
Intrigued to listen to the walk-through but wouldn't purchase this until the dust has settled, not that I am looking to purchase. 
I enjoy these sort of things but purely as a bystander. 
I am wondering how much further SA will push the niche envelope. 
A lot more I hope as it's fun to watch.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 17, 2020)

khollister said:


> April 9th according to their FAQ



Will take abundant TP + jugs of Clorox ..........

Leaning more toward Neo .....


----------



## barteredbride (Mar 17, 2020)

This is one of those libraries where I´m not quite sure who the composer is.

Olafur Arnalds, as it´s his sound and ideas.
Spitfire Audio, for creating the presets and patterns.
Or me, because...well, I can record me playing a chord and my family then think I´m a genius.


----------



## Iswhatitis (Mar 17, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> I'll try to put the usual SF hype aside for a moment. The general sound of this library is indeed beautiful and something that would very much fit my sonic taste. However, as usual, I immediately begin to wonder are there some Kontakt libraries in my collection as well as the other tools which I could use to "replicate" the sound and feel of these textures. I believe that this is quite possible, regardless of yet another "groundbreaking" SF concept behind this particular library. I'll watch some more detailed playthroughs when they arrive and keep Stratus somewhere on my radar, though I probably won't rush too much in getting it.


I will probably get this at some point for 50% or more off. It sounds like a very niche title.


----------



## ridgero (Mar 17, 2020)

Of all the SF products, I appreciate the Olafur Arnalds libraries the most.


----------



## Oliver (Mar 18, 2020)

ridgero said:


> Of all the SF products, I appreciate the Olafur Arnalds libraries the most.


Olafur Chamber and Evolutions are (for me) the best SA Libraries!
i am not sure about this one...
very specific


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 18, 2020)

Oliver said:


> Olafur Chamber and Evolutions are (for me) the best SA Libraries!
> i am not sure about this one...
> very specific



Chamber Evolutions is the very next thing I'm planning to buy from Spitfire Audio and in fact the only library from their current portfolio that really interests me - in addition to a dozen titles that I already have. Not only due to its beautiful and characteristic sound; I'm hoping that this library would help me build strings backgrounds more easily and quickly in some applications. Stratus on the other hand indeed seems much more niche and specific, though I'm still waiting to see some more in-depth videos about it.


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 18, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> Chamber Evolutions is the very next thing I'm planning to buy from Spitfire Audio and in fact the only library from their current portfolio that really interests me - in addition to a dozen titles that I already have. Not only due to its beautiful and characteristic sound; I'm hoping that this library would help me build strings backgrounds more easily and quickly in some applications. Stratus on the other hand indeed seems much more niche and specific, though I'm still waiting to see some more in-depth videos about it.


Yup, OACE is fabulous and will help you do exactly that.


----------



## idematoa (Mar 18, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Also, I'm really looking forward to you getting your hands on this and supplying us with some nice ear-candy



Today, It's OK. I have just received my order confirmation from Spitfire Audio 😍


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Mar 18, 2020)

idematoa said:


> Today, It's OK. I have just received my order confirmation from Spitfire Audio 😍



As far as our customers and service is concerned it should be business as usual at Spitfire. Most of our staff are now working from home so the only thing that I'm worried about personally is if we lose access to our offices altogether or our delivery services stop operating we won't be able to ship hard drives any more.

If that does happen, we'll contact any customers with outstanding orders and offer a refund on the hard drive if they wish or the option to wait until we're back in business.

Anyone that has questions, please contact us using the "chat" or "help" icon in the bottom right-hand corner of our website.

Ben


----------



## styledelk (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm trying to be patient until the walkthrough comes out... trying.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 18, 2020)

I didn't read all 4 pages but did anyone else think - "Noire" library?


----------



## styledelk (Mar 18, 2020)

Rob Elliott said:


> I didn't read all 4 pages but did anyone else think - "Noire" library?



It's easy to think that, but if you've ever watched a live video of recent performances of Olafur's, this is accomplished in a totally different way. I think the walkthrough will make that more apparent.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 18, 2020)

styledelk said:


> It's easy to think that, but if you've ever watched a live video of recent performances of Olafur's, this is accomplished in a totally different way. I think the walkthrough will make that more apparent.



Yep - the walkthroughs will help evaluate. I mention this because if this trailer track was a 'temp' on a project - my first thought is yes, I have that library to reproduce that vibe (using Noire). This is coming from someone that has MOST of the Olafur (SF) libraries - my favorites of SF - IMHO.


----------



## Niah2 (Mar 18, 2020)

Rob Elliott said:


> I didn't read all 4 pages but did anyone else think - "Noire" library?



Yes, but even before Noire, Olafur came up with this:



I don't know how much of this stratus is a "software version" of this but Noire certainly seemed like an early attempt to "copy" this. And it was interesting to see that Nils Frahm was behind Noire, a close friend and collaborator of Olafur Arnalds.


----------



## avocado89 (Mar 18, 2020)

Is it just me or does this seem to be a weird time to release a new sample library? Asking people to spend $250 to $400 when this crisis is happening seems a bit insensitive. I understand businesses need to make money, but we as individuals need to focus on our health, food, supplies, because our livelihoods will be affected as well. I am wondering if Spitfire is going to be donating any of their profits from this to help people in need or to help combat the virus.


----------



## khollister (Mar 18, 2020)

avocado89 said:


> Is it just me or does this seem to be a weird time to release a new sample library? Asking people to spend $250 to $400 when this crisis is happening seems a bit insensitive. I understand businesses need to make money, but we as individuals need to focus on our health, food, supplies, because our livelihoods will be affected as well. I am wondering if Spitfire is going to be donating any of their profits from this to help people in need or to help combat the virus.



I hate to reply to this because the last thing we need is this thread to go down a SJW rabbit hole but ...

Actually, I think it is important for everyone to try and maintain a sense of normalcy (consistent with your national and local guidance on managing the spread of the disease) and not give into panic, which most of the news media is fanning the flames of (it's what they do). I see Spitfire's continuing to offer new products as productive since it keeps their staff employed and able to care for their families. I actually view a stance of thinking businesses should stop functioning rather insensitive to the business owners and employees. I refuse to go into "zombie apocalypse mode" and shut down everything but worrying about coronavirus 24x7. I plan on ordering takeout more often, for instance, than I might normally just because I want to help keep small businesses and their service employees going in these times.

Back to Stratus ...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 18, 2020)

khollister said:


> I hate to reply to this because the last thing we need is this thread to go down a SJW rabbit hole but ...
> 
> Actually, I think it is important for everyone to try and maintain a sense of normalcy (consistent with your national and local guidance on managing the spread of the disease) and not give into panic, which most of the news media is fanning the flames of (it's what they do). I see Spitfire's continuing to offer new products as productive since it keeps their staff employed and able to care for their families. I actually view a stance of thinking businesses should stop functioning rather insensitive to the business owners and employees. I refuse to go into "zombie apocalypse mode" and shut down everything but worrying about coronavirus 24x7. I plan on ordering takeout more often, for instance, than I might normally just because I want to help keep small businesses and their service employees going in these times.
> 
> Back to Stratus ...



Just going to post the EXACT same sentiment. Good job.


----------



## ism (Mar 18, 2020)

khollister said:


> I hate to reply to this because the last thing we need is this thread to go down a SJW rabbit hole but ...
> 
> Actually, I think it is important for everyone to try and maintain a sense of normalcy (consistent with your national and local guidance on managing the spread of the disease) and not give into panic, which most of the news media is fanning the flames of (it's what they do). I see Spitfire's continuing to offer new products as productive since it keeps their staff employed and able to care for their families. I actually view a stance of thinking businesses should stop functioning rather insensitive to the business owners and employees. I refuse to go into "zombie apocalypse mode" and shut down everything but worrying about coronavirus 24x7. I plan on ordering takeout more often, for instance, than I might normally just because I want to help keep small businesses and their service employees going in these times.
> 
> Back to Stratus ...



Pianos are a big part of my coping strategy, especially the Olafur piano.


----------



## ridgero (Mar 18, 2020)

avocado89 said:


> Is it just me or does this seem to be a weird time to release a new sample library? Asking people to spend $250 to $400 when this crisis is happening seems a bit insensitive. I understand businesses need to make money, but we as individuals need to focus on our health, food, supplies, because our livelihoods will be affected as well. I am wondering if Spitfire is going to be donating any of their profits from this to help people in need or to help combat the virus.



Life goes on, even after the COVID 19...
If this is a way to support an artist, yes I am in!

Life will hit us hard anyways


----------



## StillLife (Mar 18, 2020)

ridgero said:


> Life goes on, even after the COVID 19...
> If this is a way to support an artist, yes I am in!
> 
> Life will hit us hard anyways


Amen.


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 18, 2020)

avocado89 said:


> Is it just me or does this seem to be a weird time to release a new sample library? Asking people to spend $250 to $400 when this crisis is happening seems a bit insensitive. I understand businesses need to make money, but we as individuals need to focus on our health, food, supplies, because our livelihoods will be affected as well. I am wondering if Spitfire is going to be donating any of their profits from this to help people in need or to help combat the virus.


tell this to all Spitfire employees. They rely on this company to finance their life through this crisis. I guess we all had have a shitty week. If you prefer to focus on yourself, fair play. Simply don't but the library.


----------



## idematoa (Mar 18, 2020)

How does the matrix work?
" Where our Evo Grid technology is triggered by note range, the Stratus matrix works by voice groups — dependent on the order in which you play the notes, and how many you play. "


----------



## paulthomson (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks for the supportive comments!

Just a quick note: we have the same 1% “people fund” as Patagonia. 1% of our turnover goes into a charity fund that we use to support a variety of causes. For example one of our partners is “magic breakfast” who provide school kids who are not getting fed at home with breakfast so they can concentrate in class.

we also pay royalties on all our products to the talented musicians who play on them - it’s a vital extra source of income especially in these times.

we are going to be doing more during this period to help our community - work is in progress so watch this space.

from me personally - I wish you all safety and security through this period - anyone suffering anxiety may be interested in recent posts on BTs twitter feed - he suggests a very simple technique that can help.

as humans - we really are all in this together. Let’s try and keep as “normal” as possible through this time - keep communicating with each other - in my village we’ve set up a community help group so we can pick up medicine or shopping for our vulnerable neighbours, maybe help with manual work - even just be there for a comforting phone chat.

we will get through this, and who knows maybe a few things will have changed for the better.
P x


----------



## avocado89 (Mar 18, 2020)

First off, my intention was not to be a fear-mongerer, not in the slightest. At the sametime what is happening is serious and is not just some “seasonal flu”. To think otherwise is very dangerous, for the safety of ourselves, our family and others we need to be vigilante.

That being said, I love SA as a company, I think you guys make brilliant libraries. I was just opening up a conversation, thank you for your response Paul! I 100% agree that we need to be positive and stick together in this time! My purpose is to always make people think and see from a different perspective! I hope all of you fellow human beings on this forum are safe, healthy, and have enough support to get through this uncertain time! I agree that music is something powerful and beautiful that can help us all get through these hard times! Keep on creating!


----------



## Technostica (Mar 18, 2020)

avocado89 said:


> Is it just me or does this seem to be a weird time to release a new sample library?


Is it just me or does this seem to be a weird time to be provocative in a divisive way over a trivial matter rather than to encourage unity?

I can't see what WE have to GAIN by SA delaying it?
If SA had felt the need to delay it for THEIR own gain then I would have supported that.
We can live without another new Sample Library for an extended period. Yes, really. 

Apple announced a range of new products today which might mean people making extra journeys to purchase said products, which could help the spread of the virus.
Is that irresponsible?
At least with sample libraries it is mainly a non physical delivery method.
All the human interaction of the development phase is mainly or completely in the past.
@paulthomson for example could produce the walk-through in his home studio I suspect and upload it ASAP. Hint, hint!


----------



## ism (Mar 18, 2020)

Technostica said:


> Is it just me or does this seem to be a weird time to be provocative in a divisive way over a trivial matter rather than to encourage unity?



Ah no, there's just some emotions running high here.


----------



## avocado89 (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks for everybody's response. I appreciate and respect each one of your perspectives! That is why I love this forum! I am just as excited for this library as the rest of you and I am glad we can have respectful conversations even if we have differing opinions! I truly believe good will come from this period we are experiencing now. It's giving us all pause, to reassess our lives, the way world is, the way it could be, I think good things are going to be on the other end of this, that is what I cling onto!


----------



## paulthomson (Mar 18, 2020)

Technostica said:


> @paulthomson for example could produce the walk-through in his home studio I suspect and upload it ASAP. Hint, hint!



ahem.
Funny you should say that............ 🤔


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 18, 2020)

paulthomson said:


> ahem.
> Funny you should say that............ 🤔



You forgot about the walk-through, because you were busy buying toilet paper??


----------



## SvenE (Mar 19, 2020)

When Ni-Galaxy released Noire with the help of Nils Frahm I commented on this forum that I hope that Spitfire would release a similar concept library with Olafur Arnalds doing his magic. Stratus is exactly what I have hoped for (judging from the information that is currently available). So for me this is a welcome tool and could not have come at a better time as I am currently stuck with my family in self quarantine in our apartment in Bangkok. I currently only have access to an old Macbook Air and hope that I can still run a couple of tracks in logic with this. Despite my current situation and limitations I am exited for this SA release. I also do not expect the usual amount of videos. Nobody should at this time expect 100% business continuity and from my side I am just happy with the release of the product without the usual tutorials (this can still come at a later time). Stay safe!


----------



## khollister (Mar 19, 2020)

Downloading now ...

I have been playing around with the Noire Particle Engine to refresh my memory so I can offer some opinions on how they compare.


----------



## Ahlbom88 (Mar 19, 2020)

Trying it out for the first time now! Sounds great! Will return with some more feedback in a couple of hours!


----------



## styledelk (Mar 19, 2020)

Sadly having trouble with the store finishing the transaction. Hmm.


----------



## StillLife (Mar 19, 2020)

Ahlbom88 said:


> Trying it out for the first time now! Sounds great! Will return with some more feedback in a couple of hours!


I am curious!
To me, the site still says: 'preorder'. But you can actually buy it already? Even so, I think I'll await some more info.


----------



## Ahlbom88 (Mar 19, 2020)

StillLife said:


> I am curious!
> To me, the site still says: 'preorder'. But you can actually buy it already? Even so, I think I'll await some more info.


Yeah! I bought it a couple of days ago and received the download just now


----------



## Harry (Mar 19, 2020)

People are downloading it? I ordered it earlier today but didn't get any email so far - I guess that's the way it works with pre-orders (this is my first time ?


----------



## Ahlbom88 (Mar 19, 2020)

Harry said:


> People are downloading it? I ordered it earlier today but didn't get any email so far - I guess that's the way it works with pre-orders (this is my first time ?


Check your Spitfire app. It might be there.


----------



## Harry (Mar 19, 2020)

Ahlbom88 said:


> Check your Spitfire app. It might be there.


Ahaa, so it is! Thanks.


----------



## yiph2 (Mar 19, 2020)

Will there be a walkthrough by Paul and a contextual video by Christian? Looking to see what there is in the library!


----------



## khollister (Mar 19, 2020)

Playing with it now - wow! While similar in some aspects to the Noire particles, it is very different in how you control it and the effects/sounds you get. I will continue to fiddle, but I think the manual/tutorial videos are going to be necessary to get my head around everything that is going on here.

UPDATE: Aha! - the manual is included in the download (it is "Coming Soon" on the website). Guess I know what I'm doing today.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 19, 2020)

khollister said:


> Downloading now ...
> 
> I have been playing around with the Noire Particle Engine to refresh my memory so I can offer some opinions on how they compare.



Thanks


----------



## Ahlbom88 (Mar 19, 2020)

So far I feel like it sounds great, but there is a lack of control over the arps. There might be something I'm missing though. I'm a little bit confused over the interface. Waiting for a walkthrough!


----------



## mojamusic (Mar 19, 2020)

We can count on several walk-thru videos by Spitfire team. That is something they have always been consistent with.

I'm curious to know if it stands out enough from some of the similar offering from NI Noire to Fracturesounds pianos


----------



## idematoa (Mar 19, 2020)

01 - SA - OAS - 01a Matrix - Rhythmic Waves
02 - SA - OAS - Ethereal Calls - Comes and Goes
03 - SA - OACE - Chamber Grid

===> Quiet Moment [Ólafur Arnalds Stratus]


----------



## ism (Mar 19, 2020)

idematoa said:


> 01 - SA - OAS - 01a Matrix - Rhythmic Waves
> 02 - SA - OAS - Ethereal Calls - Comes and Goes
> 03 - SA - OACE - Chamber Grid
> 
> ===> Quiet Moment [Ólafur Arnalds Stratus]


So simple and so beautiful - thanks for sharing this! And so perfect with OACE. I'm really going to need this lib at some point.


----------



## mojamusic (Mar 19, 2020)

First video premier at 1pm


----------



## Brasart (Mar 19, 2020)

There are 3 new videos available from the product page; "walkthrough", "composing with stratus" and "the story"


----------



## BezO (Mar 19, 2020)

At 1st glance I thought this would be too similar to Heavyocity's ASCEND. After watching the walk through, nope. There are some similarities, but the Spitfire approach makes it a very different VI. And I like it.

But can anyone that grabbed this already confirm that the NKS and keyswitch implementation is as poor or nonexistent as similar Spitfire instruments? Those are what may ultimately stop me from pulling the trigger.


----------



## Brasart (Mar 19, 2020)

Just finished watching the walkthrough and holy shit this sounds fantastic, and will be perfect for my systemic music setup within Ableton


----------



## redlester (Mar 19, 2020)

BezO said:


> At 1st glance I thought this would be too similar to Heavyocity's ASCEND. After watching the walk through, nope. There are some similarities, but the Spitfire approach makes it a very different VI. And I like it.
> 
> But can anyone that grabbed this already confirm that the NKS and keyswitch implementation is as poor or nonexistent as similar Spitfire instruments? Those are what may ultimately stop me from pulling the trigger.



The NKS seems absolutely fine, as with most stuff things are not listed in the same categories as in the Kontakt library panel, but it all works. There are no key switches in the instrument - there are no articulations to switch between.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 19, 2020)

Sounds good. It's not an 'impulse' buy for me ...BUT...with just the right project, I'd buy it. Just not now. Congratulations SF on the release.


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 19, 2020)

The walkthrough video is admirably clear. I think the synth stuff sounds really nice and cool, though for me not by itself worth the price of the library since I already have Noire, which I think does the piano-based stuff better (at least from this demo).


----------



## BezO (Mar 19, 2020)

redlester said:


> The NKS seems absolutely fine, as with most stuff things are not listed in the same categories as in the Kontakt library panel, but it all works. There are no key switches in the instrument - there are no articulations to switch between.


Do you have Kepler Orchestra or Orchestral Swarm? I think it's Kepler that doesn't allow filtering of all the instruments in the browser. And I believe neither has keyswitches between presets within a patch, which would be welcomed additions.

Do you consider these absolutely fine? Is their nothing about the browsing in Stratus you would want improved?

And since you say there are no articulations to keyswitch to, I'm going to guess they have none for the presets either.


----------



## schmeete (Mar 19, 2020)

Tried it for two seconds. So much INFINITELY More human and played opposed to “generated” than noire/particles. So inspiring, organic, authentic. Same artistic direction as OACS. Time synchronized phrases and waves impossible to replicate with script. Just buy it!! ❤️


----------



## schmeete (Mar 19, 2020)

Reiteration of the incredible inspiration created by the felt meticulous detail spent on every single sampled phrase. It has so much more emotion and integrity than anything sequenced could generate from zero. fanboy rant over ....


----------



## Technostica (Mar 19, 2020)

Watching Paul's walk-through and generally as I imagined this is not for me. 
When he gets to the synth section my ears pricked up though. 
I'm sure it would be fun to play with but I have spent too much on toys.


----------



## ism (Mar 19, 2020)

schmeete said:


> Tried it for two seconds. So much INFINITELY More human and played opposed to “generated” than noire/particles. So inspiring, organic, authentic. Same artistic direction as OACS. Time synchronized phrases and waves impossible to replicate with script. Just buy it!! ❤


Yes, that articulates quite well my sense of the difference from Noir particles and other sound designy hybrid pianos.

Very much in line with my sense of the difference between heavocity intimate textures and OACE. One is hybrid, the other orchestral.


----------



## gussunkri (Mar 19, 2020)

This is _probably _not for me but I was pleasantly surprised by the synths.


----------



## styledelk (Mar 19, 2020)

My first foray into recording with it after a tinkering around with some patches off and on:



This is primarily the Matrix - Swarms, plus a tweaked version of the Sub Bass it has.
(And some Olafur Arnolds Chamber Evos, and Tundra brass, Neo Woodwinds.)

Only real complaint so far is that you can't sequence the matrix grid changes. So I live performed manual changes to it after laying down the midi track and rendered that to audio.


----------



## Banquet (Mar 20, 2020)

I wasn't going to get Stratus because I already have Noire and love it, and I don't have enough money for 20 different pianos. However I'm a big fan of Olafur and the videos interested me a lot. So I bought it and I'm really impressed. It fitted straight into a composition I've been stuck on for a while, where I have a Moog Grandmother random arp pattern that needed something to flesh it out, but I couldn't figure what. Well Stratus was it!

To me, after an evening with it I'd say it's different to Noire in that Noire gives you a beautiful, fully sampled piano and can provide a brilliant accompaniment that can be fine tuned to exactly your liking and reacts to your playing providing a kind of background rhythm. Although Stratus does have a straight piano and it's engine can be used as an accompanyment, it seems to be mostly a hold a chord and let it play instrument. It can produce some wonderful evolving piano beds and textures that elevate a part completely.

It's very inspiring to set each chord note to something different and see how they interact as you hold different notes - incredibly musical.

So, although it covers some similar ground to Noire, it's definitely different once you get into the details and if you love your piano (as I do) then it's well worth having both I think, especially for the ambient type of orchestral music I like doing.

Edit: here's a link to the track if anyone wants to hear. You can here Status most at the beginning but it's playing over quite a lot of the composition. I'm just a hobbyist and the track is very unfinished so please bear that in mind.


----------



## redlester (Mar 20, 2020)

BezO said:


> Do you have Kepler Orchestra or Orchestral Swarm? I think it's Kepler that doesn't allow filtering of all the instruments in the browser. And I believe neither has keyswitches between presets within a patch, which would be welcomed additions.
> 
> Do you consider these absolutely fine? Is their nothing about the browsing in Stratus you would want improved?
> 
> And since you say there are no articulations to keyswitch to, I'm going to guess they have none for the presets either.



Like I said, I have no issues with any of the NKS functionality.

I don’t actually use key switches so wasn’t even aware key switching between patches was a thing.


----------



## Ahlbom88 (Mar 20, 2020)

Arranged a track with Stratus. Its all Stratus except some Olafur Evos. Its not really mixed a lot , but I think you'll get the idea.


----------



## StillLife (Mar 20, 2020)

Ahlbom88 said:


> Arranged a track with Stratus. Its all Stratus except some Olafur Evos. Its not really mixed a lot , but I think you'll get the idea.



Very nice!
How playable is the piano overlay, as you used it at the beginning and end of the track, without the patterns/swarms?


----------



## Ahlbom88 (Mar 20, 2020)

Its definitely playable, but I miss some velocity layers. Its not the most responsive one. I also feel its missing a bit of sustaining transient and decay at times. I love the tone though!


----------



## BezO (Mar 20, 2020)

redlester said:


> Like I said, I have no issues with any of the NKS functionality.
> 
> I don’t actually use key switches so wasn’t even aware key switching between patches was a thing.


Different perspectives. That's why I ask. I find the NKS implementation quite poor in their non-traditional instruments, at least the ones I have. Not being able to filter all the instruments in the browser, for example, is an oversight.

Keyswitching with these types of VIs from SF is not a thing. I'm saying it should be.

Pardon as I'm not sure of what terminology is used, but with Kepler, "patches" have 4 or so "presets" within them with different grid setups. But the only way to switch between them is to click within the GUI. Keyswitching, at least for those of us that use them, would be a great option.

But SF has shown an affinity for track-per-articulation/preset in all there VIs. Legato in some of their traditional VIs only being available in separate patches, for exmple. I wish they were more keyswitch friendly.


----------



## Living Fossil (Mar 20, 2020)

So the "groundbreaking" thing is that this library will help people who are too lazy to set up an effect chain and figure out some piano patterns or am i missing something?
lol.


----------



## Jim Martin (Mar 20, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> So the "groundbreaking" thing is that this library will help people who are too lazy to set up an effect chain and figure out some piano patterns or am i missing something?
> lol.


Honestly I was thinking the same thing. Not sure I understand what makes this library so special.


----------



## redlester (Mar 20, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> So the "groundbreaking" thing is that this library will help people who are too lazy to set up an effect chain and figure out some piano patterns or am i missing something?
> lol.



Remember their target customers are media composers who want/need to work very quickly. If this allows them to achieve the desired result in a fraction of the time, I don’t know if that classes as ground breaking but I would say it must be extremely useful.


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 20, 2020)

I reckon it would make more sense to call this a "toolkit" than Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit (which I have and enjoy a lot).


----------



## Living Fossil (Mar 20, 2020)

redlester said:


> Remember their target customers are media composers who want/need to work very quickly.



And you think it's faster to search for a pattern that fits instead of just programming the things as you want them?
I definitely don't think so, at least not if we are speaking about people who know their craft.


----------



## ism (Mar 20, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> So the "groundbreaking" thing is that this library will help people who are too lazy to set up an effect chain and figure out some piano patterns or am i missing something?
> lol.



I've done lots of messing around with midi effects and delay effects. And I do quite like the kinds of sound-designy effects that you can get with Noir and the Heaviocity hybrid piano.


Fundamentally though, there is a completely different musicality at work here.


Sure, if you're looking for sound-designy effect-chainy styles of hybrid music, then this is a nice, though not especially flexibly companion to sit alongside Noir and such, especially with the synth patches (which I personally would probably never use).


But if you're looking to do ... whatever it is that this does, which I don't quite know how to describe, but I emphatically feel is well beyond sound-designy-effect-chainy-tinkly-piano-as-usual and into a fundamental musicality that has only superficial similarities to sound-designy-hybrid-pianos-as-usual ... then this really does feel different.

As indeed did the first track of re:member. I really felt I was hearing something new. But, sure, it's a bit niche.


A the library is a touch niche to be sure. And not remotely everyone's cup of tea. But in terms of the kinds of musicality I'm looking for, there's nothing remotely like this available.

So I have no problem with the term "game changing". So long as we remember that we're all playing very different games, none of them the same, and only a certain tiny niche of these games are going to be impacted but this instrument one way or the other


----------



## khollister (Mar 20, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> So the "groundbreaking" thing is that this library will help people who are too lazy to set up an effect chain and figure out some piano patterns or am i missing something?
> lol.



Personally, I feel the Noire particle engine is more deterministic and repetitive than OAS. While that makes it easier to integrate in a traditional compositional style, it comes across as more "ARP'y" and mechanical than the Stratus effect. OAS has a far more stochastic flavor to it along with far more control. This makes it more interesting & unique as well as possibly more challenging to incorporate - the learning curve is a bit higher than Noire particles.

I think it would be very difficult to replicate Stratus with delays and ARP's. An individual "cell" in the OAS matrix sounds similar to particles, but the time evolving matrix patterns yields a vastly different effect than what I have gotten with Noire.

I think Noire, Ascend and Fracture Sounds Midnight Grand & Woodchester Piano are great and useful, but they are not replacements for OAS nor is OAS a replacement for them. 

Actually the synth swarm matrix may be worth the whole cost for me - it is an amazing sound.


----------



## StillLife (Mar 20, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> And you think it's faster to search for a pattern that fits instead of just programming the things as you want them?
> I definitely don't think so, at least not if we are speaking about people who know their craft.


I think maybe the library aims at those who at a particular time do not entirely know what they want, even when they do know their craft. I think its first and foremost meant to be an inspirational library, just because you never know what you are gonna get, when you play. A different approach to music making. I am not sure yet if its something for me, though. I am contemplating completing the OA bundle, but I also have an eye on the Arturia V7 collection sale, and doing both purchases will be a bit too much, I fear, financially as well as in terms of stuff to dive into afterwards...


----------



## idematoa (Mar 20, 2020)

*01 - SA - OAS - Dream Station - Matrix - Swarms*
*02 - SA - Aperture Strings - Ensemble - Long Flautando
03 - SA - Aperture Strings - Refractions - Tremolo - OACE - Chamber Grid
04 - SA - Aperture Strings - Spiccato
05 - SA - OPW - Oliver Piano*
*06 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Viola Staccato - Grand piano Lid Closed - Grand piano Lid Open - Cello Pizzicato - Double Bass - pizzicato* 

===> Crystal Water


----------



## ism (Mar 20, 2020)

Short way to say the above - this isn't just garden variety messing about with effect chains. There's real artistry in the design of how it gets all tinkly (if you like that sort of thing).

Which you can really *feel* that on the re:member record (if you like that sort of thing). And although it's niche, the artistry in the collaboration of Olafur with the technology really creates a musical space expansive enough to merit sharing it with the world.

But this applies only - needless to say - if you actually happen to like that sort of thing.


----------



## Harry (Mar 20, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> So the "groundbreaking" thing is that this library will help people who are too lazy to set up an effect chain and figure out some piano patterns or am i missing something?
> lol.


Yes. You are missing something. Missing a lot.


----------



## Living Fossil (Mar 20, 2020)

Harry said:


> Yes. You are missing something. Missing a lot.



Indeed. What I'm missing most are maybe demos that would show something i'm missing


----------



## Harry (Mar 20, 2020)

StillLife said:


> I think maybe the library aims at those who at a particular time do not entirely know what they want, even when they do know their craft. I think its first and foremost meant to be an inspirational library, just because you never know what you are gonna get, when you play. A different approach to music making. I am not sure yet if its something for me, though. I am contemplating completing the OA bundle, but I also have an eye on the Arturia V7 collection sale, and doing both purchases will be a bit too much, I fear, financially as well as in terms of stuff to dive into afterwards...


Aimed at people who do not know what they want?! You have never seen Olafur live I take it?


----------



## ism (Mar 20, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> Indeed. What I'm missing most are maybe demos that would show something i'm missing


Totally ok if you're just not feeling it.


----------



## Living Fossil (Mar 20, 2020)

ism said:


> Totally ok if you're just not feeling it.



It's not that much a matter of what i'm feeling (there are extremely few demos at all - from all libs - that speak to me "emotionally"), but rather of _hearing_.

This things i'm hearing in the demos/walkthroughs could easily be done with normal effect chains
(as long as "normal" does include some granular tools. However, plug ins like Melda's MBGranular are available since ages).


----------



## StillLife (Mar 20, 2020)

Harry said:


> Aimed at people who do not know what they want?! You have never seen Olafur live I take it?


Poor choice of words, I guess. I meant that you're never sure of what you get when you play this lib. At least - that's my impression of it.


----------



## ism (Mar 20, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> It's not that much a matter of what i'm feeling (there are extremely few demos at all - from all libs - that speak to me "emotionally"), but rather of _hearing_.
> 
> This things i'm hearing in the demos/walkthroughs could easily be done with normal effect chains
> (as long as "normal" does include some granular tools. However, plug ins like Melda's MBGranular are available since ages).


You're hearing granular effect chains in this? (Genuinely interested)

I'm sure there are effect that can be added here, but it's precisely the lack of granular and other sound-designy elements that I'm feeling here. Quick listen to some MBGranular demos - not interesting to me at all, unless I was doing something hybrid, which I lots interest in a long time ago. Only a very superficial similarly to OAS.

Existing midi effects and signal change can sound sonically pretty. But stratus is doing something very different.


----------



## Living Fossil (Mar 20, 2020)

ism said:


> You're hearing granular effect chains in this? (Genuinely interested)



Yes, i'm hearing things that can be done very well with granular effects.
However, listening to demos of MBGranular is maybe not the best way to get familiar with its possibilities.
(I have no idea how they really are, but usually demos for granular effects aren't on the subtle side.)

But don't get me wrong: You don't get this sounds with just one granular plugin.
It's more complex than that and would involve reverbs and delays [and especially delays that can reverse the sound].


----------



## ism (Mar 20, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> Yes, i'm hearing things that can be done very well with granular effects.
> However, listening to demos of MBGranular is maybe not the best way to get familiar with its possibilities.
> (I have no idea how they really are, but usually demos for granular effects aren't on the subtle side.)
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I'm hearing things that are wholly organic and perhaps even physically impossible (as per my mathematical understanding of the nature of sound) to replicate through granular effects.

I can defiantly see how delay effect chains or granular effects might get sort of close - yet always, necessarily, and worse, uncannily wrong for this musicality. In the way that hybrid can be very pretty and organic, but never properly orchestral. Always, and best and at worst uncannily wrong.

Fun thought though - this echos some of the very interesting discussion that went on the initial LCO thread - the one where Christian insisted it was game changing, was excoriated for it, and though a long and very interesting discussion, and lots of really amazing user demos, some people saw it as game changing immediately, some people never did, and some people, including myself, heard something, but really took a long time in really understanding what exactly what was the nature of the new musicality we were hearing sampled for the first time.


----------



## Living Fossil (Mar 20, 2020)

ism said:


> Fair enough. I'm hearing things that are wholly organic and perhaps even physically impossible (as per my mathematical understanding of the nature of sound) to replicate through granular effects.



"Granular" _per se _only means that it deals with fractions of a specific sound. Depending on how big or small that is and how the crossfades are set the results will completely differ. They can even sound extremely organic, btw. Yamaha had a synthesizer about 20 years ago that was a monster for sound morphing (its prize was around 80'000 bucks and i think they only sold extremely few units) which utilized among others granular processes.

Granular has also nothing to do with "organic" vs "hybrid" vs synthetic.
I used granular techniques in orchestral scores where probably nobody would think of "granular", but rather of "old and blurred recording".

However, of course i didn't write that everything i was hearing in this SA-toolkit would be characterised as granular, or replicated with granular effects. 


But i think we can agree that libraries often come down to a matter of taste and personal workflow.
When i bought Albion Tundra i spent some hours with that evo-grid stuff (or similar) and realized it's something i will never touch again. That whole bricolage stuff is just not for me.


----------



## ism (Mar 20, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> Granular has also nothing to do with "organic" vs "hybrid" vs synthetic.
> I used granular techniques in orchestral scores where probably nobody would think of "granular", but rather of "old and blurred recording".


So would Orchestral Swarm count as "granular". I would think of it as pointalistic. Granular to me means a mathematical technique in sound manipulation and not an orchestration technique. So maybe we have our terms crosses.

I'd be interested I any references or examples of granular techniques in orchestration you could suggest. That sounds quite interesting.


----------



## Living Fossil (Mar 20, 2020)

ism said:


> So would Orchestral Swarm count as "granular". I would think of it as pointalistic. Granular to me means a mathematical technique in sound manipulation and not an orchestration technique. So maybe we have our terms crosses.



No, you just misunderstood what i wrote.
I meant that i applied granular techniques on material that was originally played by an orchestra, with results that sounded extremely organic.

"Granular" in audio only means (i try to write it down in a way that's easier to understand)
that it deals with fractions of an audio file. In its core it's an extremely simple technique.

I give you an example: you have a cymbal sound that is 10 seconds long.
Now, you cut slices of 1 second which give you ten slices. That's the core of granular synthesis.
Now, imagine you have those ten slices and repeat each slice, with a crossfade of 0.25 secs between two snippets.
No your resulting file would be around 15 seconds long.
This would be a very simple case of granular time stretching.
Now, in real life, you usually deal with much smaller grains (between 5-50 ms, but this may vary).
And in addition you often change the speed of these grains (which is pitch shifting), you sometimes reverse grains and quite often randomize several aspects.


----------



## ism (Mar 20, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> No, you just misunderstood what i wrote.
> I meant that i applied granular techniques on material that was originally played by an orchestra, with results that sounded extremely organic.
> 
> "Granular" in audio only means (i try to write it down in a way that's easier to understand)
> ...


Ah, I see. That does sound like fun.


----------



## redlester (Mar 21, 2020)

BezO said:


> Different perspectives. That's why I ask. I find the NKS implementation quite poor in their non-traditional instruments, at least the ones I have. Not being able to filter all the instruments in the browser, for example, is an oversight.
> 
> Keyswitching with these types of VIs from SF is not a thing. I'm saying it should be.
> 
> ...



I see what you mean re. Kepler. TBH I hadn't noticed because I rarely use the KK hardware to browse for patches, I'm an old fashioned mouse-clicker by nature. My main uses of NKS are for the audio previews (via selecting patches with the mouse or arrow keys in the KK software browser) and for the light guide.

Using the KK hardware browser I can see discrepancies in many manufacturers instruments, Diva and Repro, and Softube Modular for example don't list the banks of sounds as you get within the software patch browser. Spitfire do list the banks for some instruments and not for others.

My impression is that Spitfire are far from alone in terms of inconsistent or unintuitive NKS implementation. I find the "Types" and "Characters" selectors on the hardware pretty much useless, they are obviously picking up on metadata tags within each patch, but I'd rather just see the patches laid out as they are in the Kontakt browser.

For Stratus you get banks listed in the KK hardware as "Individuals", "Matrix" and "Warps".


----------



## idematoa (Mar 21, 2020)

Just Music


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 23, 2020)

Did I read somewhere that you can't record matrix changes as automation? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## khollister (Mar 23, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> Did I read somewhere that you can't record matrix changes as automation? Can anyone confirm?



Not clear to me how to do it, unless the UI allows you to assign MIDI CC's to matrix cells (I'll go look in a minute)

UPDATE: Nope - no assignable automation to the matrix cells. You likely know this but there are randomization options that randomize the matrix by time or tempo.


----------



## Jack All (Mar 23, 2020)

I think it sounds really beautiful. Congratulations to Spitfire and Olafur. 

I own all the other 3 products from Olafur/Spitfire but I'm not sure if I will purchase this because. I'm mostly interested in the software that creates the patterns. It would be great if Olafur one day would release that as a product. Then we would be able to use it on our own sounds. 

This video about Olafur and the software he has developed is really interesting/inspirering:



*Creating Music With “Ghost Pianos” | Ólafur Arnalds*
Following an accident, musician Ólafur Arnalds suffered nerve damage that left him unable to play the piano. That’s when he discovered the power technology granted him in innovating on the classical form. He got to work with a programmer to create a software called Stratus that controls self-playing, semi-generative pianos. It’s all supported by some complex mathematics and a wildly creative vision. While Ólafur plays an electronic keyboard onstage, the two upright ghost pianos accompany him, creating a cascade of complementary notes. It’s an incredible system that fuses the physicality of classical music with the ingenuity of electronic music. In this episode of SOUNDWAVE, Ólafur delves into the creation of his Stratus software and walks us through how he composed the song “unfold” from his latest album “re:member.”


----------



## BezO (Mar 23, 2020)

redlester said:


> I see what you mean re. Kepler. TBH I hadn't noticed because I rarely use the KK hardware to browse for patches, I'm an old fashioned mouse-clicker by nature. My main uses of NKS are for the audio previews (via selecting patches with the mouse or arrow keys in the KK software browser) and for the light guide.
> 
> Using the KK hardware browser I can see discrepancies in many manufacturers instruments, Diva and Repro, and Softube Modular for example don't list the banks of sounds as you get within the software patch browser. Spitfire do list the banks for some instruments and not for others.
> 
> ...


I don't doubt other developers are just as bad. I don't have any of the instruments you listed and haven't experienced this except for Spitfire. I almost grabbed Zebra2 when it went NKS. I'm less disappointed I didn't since you mentioned Diva & Repro.

Looking at the Stratus patch list, the banks could use some work.

Cool instrument from what I hear in vids, but I'm not sure it's enough for me to overlook what I imagine is another poor NKS implementation. I rely heavily on my KK and reach for my mouse as little as possible.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## SvenE (Mar 23, 2020)

I like what Spitfire did with Stratus. The Piano and Synth Matrix as well as the Warped sounds are fantastic and I do not see a big overlap with Noire. I actually wanted to try them out side by side and came up with a simple piece (only Stratus and Noire used) that I posted in the "Members Composition" forum. Stratus isn't system hungry and I find it very intuitive. I wish that I currently had access to a faster machine to work with more tracks but somtimes limitation inspire creativity. Stay safe!


----------



## Harry (Mar 24, 2020)

If you play a "C" - seems that Stratus does not playback any additional notes other than "C" (just "C"s at different octaves and rhythms). From what I understood from Olafur's own original Stratus, that if you play a "C" his pianos would also play back other notes aswell as "C"s in the returned patterns.
See here at 1 min 30 from end  --- he plays a "C" and there are other notes triggered. Does Spitfire Status not do this?


----------



## ism (Mar 24, 2020)

Was just watching Christian's video on Composing with Stratus. I just love this, and it would be so perfect for a piece I'm in the middle of.

I also love that it was Christian's swarm concept (at least I think the swarm series was one of Christian's ideas) that in part inspired the aesthetic of Olafur's re:member record, which now comes back as a sample library, which now goes on to inspire futher musics.

It's a lovely metaphor for the dialectic of the technical aspect of sample libraries and the human nature of composing.

Made even more manifest, or perhaps deconstructed even, is the track Olafur talks about above where he asked the string players to play a very robotic staccato, and has this wonderful organic technology driven piano-swarm-esque vibe providing the more expressive human dimension.


----------



## khollister (Mar 25, 2020)

Harry said:


> If you play a "C" - seems that Stratus does not playback any additional notes other than "C" (just "C"s at different octaves and rhythms). From what I understood from Olafur's own original Stratus, that if you play a "C" his pianos would also play back other notes aswell as "C"s in the returned patterns.
> See here at 1 min 30 from end  --- he plays a "C" and there are other notes triggered. Does Spitfire Status not do this?




Not that I have detected - all patterns in all 4 matrices are the same note in various octaves.

However, in OA's original HW Stratus rig, there was presumably no way to decouple the center/main piano from the 2 ghost pianos, so there may have been modes intended for single voice melody playing on the main piano with more complex responses from the ghost pianos. I believe it was intended for live use.

In the Spitfire implementation, the main piano is muted by default (the Piano Overlay control). You can drop in another track of whatever piano you want and achieve a decoupling of the "melody" piano voice from the Stratus patterns triggered by the silent played line. This may be why the Spitfire version operates the way it does.

UPDATE: Of course that kind of blows the "inspirational tool" concept OA is talking about in the video. It would be interesting to hear from Paul or Christian on this as to why they decided to implement it this way. I can see pros and cons with it.


----------



## Mornats (Mar 25, 2020)

I tried to get that Stratus feel using the Una Corsa, Kirnu Cream (CM edition) and Replica XT here. Not sure how close I managed to get


----------



## X-Bassist (Mar 25, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> And then there's Impact Soundworks' Shreddage 3 Stratus. Not confusing at all
> 
> 
> I do wonder, though, what exactly is "groundbreaking innovation" here?


Good question. In fact I would argue if you do use the random feature, then you better record your audio because it will sound different every time you play back. A film or record mixer’s nightmare. Print, print, print!

He mentions you can also get a very detailed level of control. Where? Attack and release controls on the ghost piano’s length? Seems like you would at lest need a large selection of patterns and note choices. A way to edit the patterns on each note, then suddenly I realizing it would be faster to just play it in.

And if you feel random notes sound better than playing it in yourself, then you have other issues. This is what make the discussion of machine created music bizzare. As if a machine through algorithms could come up with a smooth emotional piece that connects with humans, and communicates emotion. This is what composers are paid for. As if a random set of notes could compare with a flowing melody or a well made call and response. Really?

I understand why Developers would want to create new ways to inspire composers or try to make the job easier. But why to composer take the bait? Like phrase instruments and construction kits, it doesn’t improve your craft or skills, it just limits your music to the choice of phrase you picked, or had thrust upon you, keeping you from exploring further. Some have difficult deadlines and are just trying to finish on time, I understand, but for the others it seems strange. Like using a machine to shoot hoops at a Lakers game while the team stands on the sidelines, watching to make sure the ball goes in. I want to be IN the game and shoot the ball myself.


----------



## Harry (Mar 27, 2020)

khollister said:


> Not that I have detected - all patterns in all 4 matrices are the same note in various octaves.
> 
> However, in OA's original HW Stratus rig, there was presumably no way to decouple the center/main piano from the 2 ghost pianos, so there may have been modes intended for single voice melody playing on the main piano with more complex responses from the ghost pianos. I believe it was intended for live use.
> 
> ...


Yes - can anyone from Spitfire comment on this?


----------



## Uncle Ox (Mar 27, 2020)

styledelk said:


> My first foray into recording with it after a tinkering around with some patches off and on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you, very nice song (Jon Hassell trumpets are beautiful)


----------



## styledelk (Mar 27, 2020)

Uncle Ox said:


> Thank you, very nice song (Jon Hassell trumpets are beautiful)



Thanks! I wasn't familiar with Jon Hassell, so diving in! Those are Tundra airy high brass-- I think-- but I'm running the Dynamics with an LFO1, and an LFO2 running the LFO1 rate.


----------



## Uncle Ox (Mar 27, 2020)

styledelk said:


> Thanks! I wasn't familiar with Jon Hassell, so diving in! Those are Tundra airy high brass-- I think-- but I'm running the Dynamics with an LFO1, and an LFO2 running the LFO1 rate.



Thanks for the reply.
Jon H. is making top instrumental records from the 70's till now (always with the same 
sleeve designer).
I have Tundra and will try to get/replicate that character brass sound, if you dont mind.


----------



## Brasart (Mar 27, 2020)

So I just got Stratus and started playing with it, love it !

I've tried fitting it into a pre-existing cue I'm working on for a game, which is composed as part of a systemic modular setup within Ableton itself.
I'm not completely satisfied with how it sounds yet, it still sounds pretty busy and obviously wasn't originally made with Stratus in mind.
I'll be working on this track in the coming days, but I thought it was still in a nice enough place to share it here.

But it's fantastic how instantly inspiring it is, you can play with it for hours, and while listening back it brings ideas for new melodies, themes, motifs... It's perfect for what I'll be doing this year!



Track is composed of:
1 Monark bass
6 Wavetable (synth from Live) pads & short plucks randomly controlled by LFOs
2 OA Stratus Synth instances
1 OA Stratus Piano instance
Various vst piano parts played by hand


----------



## styledelk (Mar 27, 2020)

Uncle Ox said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Jon H. is making top instrumental records from the 70's till now (always with the same
> sleeve designer).
> I have Tundra and will try to get/replicate that character brass sound, if you dont mind.



I saw that he's played on a lot of records I really enjoy (especially Talking Heads' Remain in Light). Makes total sense.


----------



## styledelk (Mar 27, 2020)

Brasart said:


> So I just got Stratus and started playing with it, love it !
> 
> I've tried fitting it into a pre-existing cue I'm working on for a game, which is composed as part of a systemic modular setup within Ableton itself.
> I'm not completely satisfied with how it sounds yet, it still sounds pretty busy and obviously wasn't originally made with Stratus in mind.
> ...



Really like this!


----------



## idematoa (Mar 28, 2020)

*01 - Spitfire Audio - Ólafur Arnalds Stratus - Matrix - Swarms*
*02 - Spitfire Audio - Originals Felt Piano - Ribbon Reverb
03 - Spitfire Audio - Hans Zimmer Strings - 60 Cellos - All In One - Tremolo CS Pont Waves
04 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Violin 1 - Staccato - Violin 2 - Staccato - Viola - Staccato - Cello - Staccato - Double Bass - Staccato*
*05 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Violin 1 - Trills Whole Tone - Violin 2 Trills Half Tone - Viola Col Legno - Viola - Sul Pont Spiccato - Cello Sul Pont Sustain 

===>* Bridge


----------



## Uncle Ox (Mar 28, 2020)

Brasart said:


> So I just got Stratus and started playing with it, love it !
> 
> I've tried fitting it into a pre-existing cue I'm working on for a game, which is composed as part of a systemic modular setup within Ableton itself.
> I'm not completely satisfied with how it sounds yet, it still sounds pretty busy and obviously wasn't originally made with Stratus in mind.
> ...




Beautiful all this little sounds, a tender landscape.


----------



## idematoa (Mar 29, 2020)

To our son

*01 - Spitfire Audio - Ólafur Arnalds Stratus - Rhythmic Attacks
02 - Spitfire Audio - British Drama Toolkit - Ensemble - Woodwind Ens Long
03 - Spitfire Audio - Woodwind Evolutions - A simple Start
04 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Grand Piano Lib Open - Grand Piano Lib Closed - Viola Staccato - Double Bass Pizzicato*


----------



## styledelk (Apr 3, 2020)

Been working a lot with Stratus the last couple of weeks.
This track is kind of a hybrid of a few things. I've taken the Stratus center piano and also run it through granular synthesis for some different elements with my Morphagene. There's some straight Stratus "real world shimmer" piano. A lot of Albion Neo strings, some LCO Textures but also run through morphagenes and tweaked a lot. Still probably more work to do here.


----------



## idematoa (Apr 4, 2020)

Interesting mix between 2 Matrix "Rhythmic Waves" and Opia[LABS] - Piano Granular


----------



## Levon (Apr 9, 2020)

Last day for the Introduction Offer price. How are people enjoying it? My finger is hovering over the Buy button! Decisions, decisions


----------



## yiph2 (Apr 9, 2020)

I don't have it, so take it lightly, but it sounds like a gimmick...
Yes, it is automated, but I could just do that with LABS soft piano, and play different octaves randomly


----------



## Brasart (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey, as I've said in my last post I think it's a great library which gives me instant inspiration and fits very well into my workflow, it creates rhythm, texture, ideas for new melodies...
I'm using it for games at the moment, fitting it into both a very subtle minimalist systems music genre, and a gun action game which needs tense synth layers.
I don't think it's a must-buy for everybody, but if you think it can fit your workflow it's a great library!

I also can't wait to buy libraries with as much depth as this one from everyone who says they can replicate it easily!


----------



## yiph2 (Apr 9, 2020)

Sorry, if my opinion sounded rude...
I mean, if it suits you go for it, but for me, I didn't think it was that useful...
But as I said, if you like it then buy it.


----------



## ism (Apr 9, 2020)

Setting what I think might be a new record in the lengths I will go to convince myself I need a library ... I caved at the last moment ... downloading now ... so excited!


----------



## Brasart (Apr 9, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Sorry, if my opinion sounded rude...
> I mean, if it suits you go for it, but for me, I didn't think it was that useful...
> But as I said, if you like it then buy it.



It was a light-hearted answer to your post, don't worry!
You're not the first one to say something along those lines of "it's kind of easy to replicate", which I find to be amusing — yes, pretty much everybody is aware of pitch delays and random triggers within a controlled range, I'm myself a big fan of randomly generated effect chains generating sounds, but I don't think that this library is just "that".

I also would be genuinely interested in other personal takes on this kind of library, if they really delivered one as well-made as Stratus!


----------



## ism (Apr 9, 2020)

Brasart said:


> You're not the first one to say something along those lines of "it's kind of easy to replicate", which I find to be amusing — yes, pretty much everybody is aware of pitch delays and random triggers within a controlled range, I'm myself a big fan of big randomly generated effect chains generating sounds, but I don't think that this library is just "that".



I had a go at trying to replicate the effect by layering 4 instances of the Olafur piano.

Some really fun and beautiful stuff came out of the experiment. But nothing remotely like stratus.


----------



## StillLife (Apr 9, 2020)

I don't think Stratus can be easily replicated with other libraries, but I am also not sure what will be its strength. I am tempted by the sound, but fear that its usefulness will be limited for me.


----------



## ism (Apr 9, 2020)

Oh but I think I do love this instrument ...


----------



## ism (Apr 9, 2020)

That was literally the first patch I tried (technically, i copied the first matrix from Homay’s video), and the noodle just fell out. I was trying to treat it like a companion to Orchestral Swarm, more pointalistic orchestral than ambient, but otherwise just a freeform noodle.

The tricky bit is figuring out how to get melodies to interact with all the polyrhythms. It’s one thing to noodle a little melody on top of the stratus layer, but much harder to then work with it, and try To get stratus to accommodated a melody. But a lot of fun to work with.

I think the effect is a kind of pointalistic lyricism, which i really like.


----------



## harmaes (Apr 10, 2020)

ism said:


> The tricky bit is figuring out how to get melodies to interact with all the polyrhythms. It’s one thing to noodle a little melody on top of the stratus layer, but much harder to then work with it, and try To get stratus to accommodated a melody. But a lot of fun to work with.



I agree that the hardest part is finding the right balance of polyrhythms. 
IMO the patterns documentation is weak and the 01a waves has the patterns documented incorrectly (1 and 2 and 3 and 4 are reversed). You can get an indication of each pattern but I would've preferred a notation of the exact rhythm and notes played against the root (8va basso, 8va, 8va x 2). 
That's the difference between the OA Stratus plugin and the most used OA patterns we have at our disposal.


----------



## Rick McGuire (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm loving Stratus so far. The synth sounds are incredible (though I wish they were more tweakable). I will say that after using it I want to try and recreate the synths in something like Diva. The piano is nice, almost like a piano swarm. The warps are nice, I combed through the whole list and saved some of my favorites. Here's a track I recently did using Stratus in context. I knew the actual piano from Stratus was going to be super quiet so I've defaulted to the old reliable free soft piano for some of my leads. I think that with a lot of other Spitfire products that are niche this library inspires you to write a certain way but can't go much further beyond that. I'm happy I picked it up


----------



## idematoa (Apr 15, 2020)

*01 - Spitfire Audio - Lea Bertucci - Tenor Trombone - Decay Swell 
02 - Spitfire Audio - Labs - Amplified Cello Quartet - Tension
03 - Spitfire Audio - Oliver Patrice Weder - Pads glacier
04 - Spitfire Audio - Symphonic Strings Evolutions
05 - Spitfire Audio - Ólafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions - Chamber Grid
06 - Spitfire Audio - Ólafur Arnalds Stratus - Matrix - Rhythmic Waves - Preset 1
07 - Spitfire Audio - Ólafur Arnalds Stratus - Matrix - Rhythmic Waves - Preset 2
08 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Violin 1 Staccato - Violin 2 - Staccato - Viola - Staccato - Cello - Staccato - Double Bass - Staccato
09 - Native Instruments - Noire Pure - Pure Felt

*


----------



## idematoa (Apr 17, 2020)

*01 - Spitfire Audio - Ólafur Arnalds Stratus - Matrix - Rhythmic Waves
02 - Spitfire Audio - Lea Bertucci - Acoustic Shadows - Trumpet - Decay Swell
03 - Spitfire Audio - Lea Bertucci - Acoustic Shadows - Timpani Crescendo
04 - Spitfire Audio - Lea Bertucci - Acoustic Shadows - Cymbal Roll
05 - Spitfire Audio - Aperture Strings - Refractions - Tremolo
06 - UVI - FALCON - Attack EP88 - Space Roadelay
07 - Soundiron - Voice of Wind - Adey - Sustain vowel - Oo p
08 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Flute Sustain - Violin 2 - Staccato - Viola - Staccato - Double Bass Staccato - Horn Sustain*

===> Other There


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 23, 2020)

Brasart said:


> Hey, as I've said in my last post I think it's a great library which gives me instant inspiration and fits very well into my workflow, it creates rhythm, texture, ideas for new melodies...
> I'm using it for games at the moment, fitting it into both a very subtle minimalist systems music genre, and a gun action game which needs tense synth layers.
> I don't think it's a must-buy for everybody, but if you think it can fit your workflow it's a great library!
> 
> I also can't wait to buy libraries with as much depth as this one from everyone who says they can replicate it easily!



Bonjour Paris! 

Thanks for this ^. When you say "workflow," could I bother you to develop your thoughts further?

Do you have some of that music online? I'd like to hear it in context too.

Thanks! 

Andre


----------



## catibi79 (Apr 23, 2020)

*01 - Spitfire Audio - Ólafur Arnalds Stratus - Matrix - Looped Rhythms
02 - Spitfire Audio - Ólafur Arnalds Stratus - Synth - Looped Rhythms 
03 - Spitfire Audio - Ólafur Arnalds Stratus - Amends
04 - Spitfire Audio - Phobos - Fat Symphony
05 - Strezov Sampling - Balkan Ethnic Orchestra - Macedonian Kemane
06 - Strezov Sampling - Balkan Ethnic Orchestra - Gypsy Flugelhorn
07 - Native Instruments - Rise & Hits - Vowel Rider
08 - Slate + Ash - Cycles - Machines
09 - Slate + Ash - Cycles - Movements 
10 - Uvi Falcon - Attack EP88 - Magic Stereo Soft
11 - Uvi Falcon - Drum Designer
12 - Uvi Falcon - Devinity
13 - Addict - Hexeract
14 - Fracture Sounds - Woodchester Piano
15 - Heavyocity - Mosaic Keys*


----------



## Brasart (Apr 24, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Bonjour Paris!
> 
> Thanks for this ^. When you say "workflow," could I bother you to develop your thoughts further?
> 
> ...



Hello !

There isn't much more to it; it fits into how I think about making music, and how I go about doing it.
One reason why it works well for me is because it's very instantaneous, you just fire it up and you don't need to spend time setting things up, going through patches... etc

Another thing it seems to do well is taking up small spaces; in a track where I feel there's this small space which could have a tiny bit of movement going underneath, but not quite sure what would fit in, sometimes it fills it up nicely in a way I don't think I would have thought of on my own.

I'm not allowed to share those tracks, but I did post my first try using Stratus on page 8 if you want to listen to it !


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 24, 2020)

Brasart said:


> So I just got Stratus and started playing with it, love it !
> 
> I've tried fitting it into a pre-existing cue I'm working on for a game, which is composed as part of a systemic modular setup within Ableton itself.
> I'm not completely satisfied with how it sounds yet, it still sounds pretty busy and obviously wasn't originally made with Stratus in mind.
> ...




Wow, nice, rich, evocative (I say that a lot )

What did you start with, Stratus?


----------



## Brasart (Apr 25, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Wow, nice, rich, evocative (I say that a lot )
> 
> What did you start with, Stratus?



Thanks!

No, as I said in that post I was trying to make Stratus work into a cue that I already wrote, so the whole track was basically written before I tried using Stratus with it — but Stratus is at the front of the mix here in that soundcloud excerpt, and it starts with Stratus only


----------



## ism (Apr 26, 2020)

Geoff has a great new video on Stratus

He has a particularly nice phrase, describing it as sort of like the swarms, but a lot more playable, "easier to get your voice in there". 

A very nice companion to Homay's video. And a lovely composition.


----------



## idematoa (May 6, 2020)

*01 - Spitfire Audio - Hanz Zimmer Strings - 60 Cellos - All in One - Col Legno Tratto*
*02 - Spitfire Audio - Olafur Arnalds Stratus - Matrix - Rhythmic Waves*
*03 - Spitfire Audio - Acoustic Shadows - Lea Bertucci - Trumpet Pitch Bend
04 - Spitfire Audio - Alev Lenz - Don't Sit Down
05 - UVI - FALCON - VOKLM - Cookle Cutter*
*06 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Morin Kh High Sustain Nonvib - Violin 1 - Harmonics Tremolo - Choir Female - Sustain OH - Cello - Harmonics Sustain - Grand Piano Lid Closed* 

===> Rouge


----------



## idematoa (May 19, 2020)

__





Ólafur Arnalds Stratus — Available To Pre-order


To our son 01 - Spitfire Audio - Ólafur Arnalds Stratus - Rhythmic Attacks 02 - Spitfire Audio - British Drama Toolkit - Ensemble - Woodwind Ens Long 03 - Spitfire Audio - Woodwind Evolutions - A simple Start 04 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Grand Piano Lib Open - Grand Piano Lib...




vi-control.net





I finalized this track and published on SC ...

01 - Spitfire Audio - Ólafur Arnalds Stratus - Matrix - Rhythmic Waves
02 - Spitfire Audio - Lea Bertucci - Acoustic Shadows - Trumpet - Decay Swell
03 - Spitfire Audio - Lea Bertucci - Acoustic Shadows - Timpani Crescendo
04 - Spitfire Audio - Lea Bertucci - Acoustic Shadows - Cymbal Roll
05 - Spitfire Audio - Aperture Strings - Refractions - Tremolo
06 - UVI - FALCON - Attack EP88 - Space Roadelay
07 - Soundiron - Voice of Wind - Adey - Sustain vowel - Oo p
08 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Flute Sustain - Violin 2 - Staccato - Viola - Staccato - Double Bass Staccato - Horn Sustain
09 - Spitfire Audio - Olafur Arnalds Stratus - Matrix - Looped Rhythms
10 - Spitfire Audio - Lea Bertucci - Acoustic Shadows - Tenor Trombone - Decay Swell
11 - Spitfire Audio - Symphonic Organ* - Full organ and 1 Others
12 - Spitfire Audio - Woodwind Evolutions - A simple Start
13 - Spitfire Audio - Spitfire Solo Strings - Violin [1st Desk] - Legato (findered) with Eventide - Blackhole Reverb - Nebula
14 - Spitfire Audio - Fragile String Evolutions
15 - Heavyocity - Intimate Textures - Texture Designer - Org Celli Combo 02
16 - Audio Imperia - Nucleus - Solo Oboe Legato
17 - Spitfire Audio - Tundra Atmos - Atmos

* : Rugby School Chapel Organ


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 20, 2020)

idematoa said:


>



Really lovely!


----------



## idematoa (Jun 6, 2020)

Composé, réalisé par Jacques Lemaire, mai 2020 via Studio One

- Galaxy Instruments - Noire Felt - Basic Felt
*- Spitfire Audio - Ólafur Arnalds Stratus - Matrix - Looped Rhythms
- Spitfire Audio - Ólafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions - Chamber Grid*
- Spitfire Audio - Woodwind Evolutions - Woodwind Swamp
- Arturia - Pigments - Voyage
- Sonuscore - Elysion - Mars of Iron and Stone
- Spitfire Audio - Hanz Zimmer Strings - 60 Cellos - All in One - Col Legno Tratto
*- Spitfire Audio - Olafur Arnalds Stratus - Matrix - Rhythmic Waves*
- Spitfire Audio - Acoustic Shadows - Lea Bertucci - Trumpet Pitch Bend
- Spitfire Audio - Alev Lenz - Don't Sit Down
- UVI - Falcon - VOKLM - Cookle Cutter
- Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Morin Kh High Sustain Nonvib - Violin 1 - Harmonics Tremolo - Choir Female - Sustain OH - Cello - Harmonics Sustain - Grand Piano Lid Closed
- UVI - Falcon - Beatbox Anthology 2 - AceT 1


----------



## Brasart (Nov 5, 2020)

Stratus has just been updated (update is ~6go)

"1.1 (Nov 2020)
Various bug fixes
New Synth samples and patches
- 08 Synth Matrix - Looped Rhythms 2
- 09 Synth Matrix - Looped Rhythms 3
- 10 Synth Matrix - Looped Rhythms 4
- 11 Synth Matrix - Waves
- 12 Synth Matrix - Swarms 2
- 13 Synth Matrix - Swarms 3
- 14 Synth Matrix - Swarms 4
- 15 Synth Matrix - Swarms 5
- 16 Synth Matrix - Swarms 6"


----------



## boinzy (Apr 9, 2021)

Any tips on how to get the most from these patches? 

I've been playing with Stratus for a couple days and I feel like I can't quite get control of it. It's too unpredictable. I feel like less is more with Stratus, but even still...

Thanks.


----------



## ism (Apr 9, 2021)

boinzy said:


> Any tips on how to get the most from these patches?
> 
> I've been playing with Stratus for a couple days and I feel like I can't quite get control of it. It's too unpredictable. I feel like less is more with Stratus, but even still...
> 
> Thanks.




I like to think of the musicality of Stratus in a metaphor of phase transitions. Like the way that at a certain point, all the atoms of your water suddenly stop sloshing wetly around and collectively freeze into ice. Or bouncing around as steam, depending on which phase boundary you're approaching . (*)

So:

Play a single note, and Stratus is like a delay effect.

Play a couple of notes and you have a rhythm.

Play a bunch of notes and you have polyrhythms.

Play a busy-but-not-too-busy sequence of notes and you move beyond discernible polyrhythms into a form of pointillism. Which can still be quite beautiful and intentional, but operates on a different level of structure, more like some of the articulations you find in the pointillism of Orchestral swarm.



Play too many notes any you have something that more like granular synthesis. Or, through a more classical lens, something ceases to even be pointalistic and just becomes merely chaotic (personally I avoid this "granular phase" at all costs. But I imagine that it might sound pretty good with the synth patches, perhaps a kind of "hyper organic granular synthesis". (Though I've never even opened the synth patches, so ymmv)

Obviously, the nature of each of the phases is inflected but the phrasing captured in the dynamics of the different families of patches. So this is another dimension of structure that plays into which phase you're in.


Crafting compositions in Stratus to me involves understanding, and controlling, which "phase of musicality" you're in. And in particular, I think that controlling the tension via feeling out the edges of the boundaries is crucial the musicality of Stratus - for instance, teetering on the edge of the pointalistic and then either falling fully into an embrace of pointalist, or alternately resolving back into the more highly structure of rhythmic phase. Meaning that you can convey tension or resolution, contrast and, in general, musical meaning.


But of course it's also fun to just try something random and plonk away and see what happens.



(*) As a medium with phase transitions, water is arguably a bit simplistic for this metaphor. A better one might be certain types of bilayer crystals the can exhibit of bunch of different phases of superconducting states depending on how the various forces of the crystal are balanced or imbalaced.

Where the phase transition metaphor does holds up quite rigorously however, is in how the entropy - that is the measure of order/disorder - determines respectively what phase or matter or musicality that you happen to be in at a given moment.


----------



## boinzy (Apr 12, 2021)

ism said:


> I like to think of the musicality of Stratus in a metaphor of phase transitions. Like the way that at a certain point, all the atoms of your water suddenly stop sloshing wetly around and collectively freeze into ice. Or bouncing around as steam, depending on which phase boundary you're approaching . (*)
> 
> So:
> 
> ...


Thank you @ism I appreciate your thoughtful reply. I am going to give it another go with this perspective.


----------

